# Microsoft Todo  réglage volume son



## Egzilla (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous !
Utilisateur d'Android, je débute avec un IPhone 12 pro max et découvre IOS.
Je vais donc peut-être poser une question qui va sembler bien "bête" à certains.

Je pense avoir compris les fonctions pour gérer le volume de la musique, Netflix, sonnerie, alarme.
Par contre, avec Microsoft Todo, quand je coche une tâche comme terminée, il y a un son. Comment régler le volume ?
Même si je mets le volume des "média" à 0 et/ou sonnerie, le son reste toujours assez fort.
Je peux bien sûr enlever l'option qui émet un son en cas d'achèvement de tâche dans les paramètres de Todo mais ce n'est pas le but. Je souhaiterai seulement diminuer le volume.
Bonne journée.


----------

